# article on meeting the donor on Breakfast at 7:40 this morning



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Subject says it all - they have a donor, recipient and the child born as a result of egg donation on in about 20 mins

Lulu
Xxx


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Lulu

Thank you for sharing that.  Was it good?  I missed it unfortunately.  What channel was it ondidn't see it


----------

